# WHOA! Three-toed sloth crossing the road in Costa Rica - cool video



## Kristina (May 18, 2011)

Holy cow, never seen anything like this...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES32UFlPOUA[/video]


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2011)

I'm so glad they helped him across. I didn't realize how helpless they are on the ground. That was very sad to me. I wonder why he came down from his tree.


----------



## dmarcus (May 18, 2011)

I saw this on the news this morning...For sure happy it was helped across the road.


----------



## Kristina (May 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'm so glad they helped him across. I didn't realize how helpless they are on the ground. That was very sad to me. I wonder why he came down from his tree.



Probably for the same reason that deer cross the road, or turtles, or rabbits - expanding their territory, looking for food, looking for mates, etc.

I do know that those claws can be very dangerous. They are extremely strong, which is why he picked it up the way he did.


----------



## Isa (May 18, 2011)

I am so glad someone helped him cross the road  Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## coreyc (May 18, 2011)

Grate video thank's for posting it  if you Google three toed sloth they have a couple more videos like that pretty cool animals


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 18, 2011)

They are fascinating creatures.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 18, 2011)

Wow that's neat! I knew they were extremely vunerable on the ground but this video really shows just how helpless they are! I'm gad someone helped the little guy across.


----------



## harris (May 18, 2011)

I love these dudes. A nature show I saw about 15 yrs ago still sticks with me to this day, where a bird of prey snatched one of these guys from a tree and took it back to its' nest to eat it. Poor little fellar was alive the entire time they were rippin him apart.


----------



## pdrobber (May 18, 2011)

cool!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 18, 2011)

That is so cool, I thought they did not bite.


----------



## l0velesly (May 18, 2011)

Whoa.. I just realized how creepy sloths look.


----------



## ChiKat (May 18, 2011)

Whoa what a weird little creature!! Now I'm sad I didn't see any sloths when I went to Costa Rica last summer! And here I thought the wild monkeys/iguanas/alligators were cool 
Glad they helped the freaky little dude


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 18, 2011)

We saw a couple of sloths in Costa Rica (a three-toed and a two-toed), but both were high up in trees, not trying to cross a road like this one. They do come down to the ground from time to time to defecate, and to move to another tree (unlike monkeys, they don't swing from tree to tree). They don't bite, but gotta watch out for those massive claws!


----------

